# Newly fitted Rufus Hussey forks



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Today I fitted bandsets on # 1427 and # 3368 youth models. The 1427 was done on the butt in black with no initials. The 3368 was initialed and done in red. Perhaps as "the beanshooter man's" fame increased he began to initial his work.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Nice banding on cool forks Rockchunker. I like those longer forks, how do they shoot?  lb


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for showing a close up of a Hussey SS! I have watched the vids and the one with Carson is a Carson classic. Rufus could whip them rocks!

One thing I noticed is the way he tied and I believe it is the way you have them tied, TTF not OTT. Very cool and old school as it gets! -CD


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Nice banding on cool forks Rockchunker. I like those longer forks, how do they shoot?  lb


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks,they shoot well, I was really impressed by the youth model. Fun.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Rufus would fold the end of the band and place the loop just over the top of the fork on the shooter side. This protects the band as it goes over the top.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Look great! Gum rubber?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great naturals!


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, yep gums.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

rockchunker said:


> Rufus would fold the end of the band and place the loop just over the top of the fork on the shooter side. This protects the band as it goes over the top.


I got it. This is not in typical OTT fashion correct? As we tie the band end on the off side, the band completely flipping over the top; this tie method still goes

OTT but the band is not stretched on the wood tops? He did carve a tie groove? Thanks ! -CD


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

did you ever try ott shooting or are they to tall for that


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

crapshot said:


> did you ever try ott shooting or are they to tall for that


That is a good general question for as the forks get taller leverage really comes into play. I have forks that are all fork and of course I hold pinch grip up on the fork.

Check out that Carson clip and you can see Rufus held way up on the fork, thumb and forefinger extended. Another interesting point is how far Carson's SS is tied

down the forks. -CD


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> rockchunker said:
> 
> 
> > Rufus would fold the end of the band and place the loop just over the top of the fork on the shooter side. This protects the band as it goes over the top.
> ...


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

That's right,and he did cut grooves. I'll put in a close up when I get back to the house.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

crapshot said:


> did you ever try ott shooting or are they to tall for that


Hi, these are ott shooters. Just go up the forks, thumb and forefinger.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Shoots from the looped side.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

rockchunker said:


> Shoots from the looped side.


Thank you, that saved much squinting I was doing on his old vids! That is what I thought, I have never tried a tie like that, you are really pulling against the tie and not

the top. Rufus seemed to point his thumb and forefinger toward the target and shot from a very low hold. Neat stuff about the tools of one of our SS pioneers. -CD


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep see how is higher than the fork,protects out.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Yep see how is higher than the fork,protects out.


Doesn't seem to be real? Where did you get this?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Today I fitted bandsets on # 1427 and # 3368 youth models. The 1427 was done on the butt in black with no initials. The 3368 was initialed and done in red. Perhaps as "the beanshooter man's" fame increased he began to initial his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He always initialed his work if he put a serial number on it. I've seen some down to number 100's that still have R.H on it. Early slingshots were signed using a red marker tho.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Those are cool pieces of slinging history.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic R said:


> rockchunker said:
> 
> 
> > Yep see how is higher than the fork,protects out.
> ...


"Real" ????????


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> > rockchunker said:
> ...


? What do you mean.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> > rockchunker said:
> ...


May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic a couple of years ago I restrung 2 forks for a friend. That was when the thread started. We both are from ground zero of Rufusdom, so either he or his dad bought them from Hussey (late 1970s). $2 or $3 at that time...


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic a couple of years ago I restrung 2 forks for a friend. That was when the thread started. We both are from ground zero of Rufusdom, so either he or his dad bought them from Hussey (late 1970s). $2 or $3 at that time...


He didn't write anything on any fork before the 70's so probably after 1972


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic a couple of years ago I restrung 2 forks for a friend. That was when the thread started. We both are from ground zero of Rufusdom, so either he or his dad bought them from Hussey (late 1970s). $2 or $3 at that time...


And what do you mean by Rufusdom


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic, Rufusdom = his area of the physical world...


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic, Rufusdom = his area of the physical world...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're sure they're real? Because it still having bark threw me off.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic R said:


> rockchunker said:
> 
> 
> > Vic, Rufusdom = his area of the physical world...
> ...


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

In the few that I have seen, bits of cambium are present.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> In the few that I have seen, bits of cambium are present.


Oh. The ones I have don't have bark at all. All have his initials except one from before 1972


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Watching a Rufus video got me interested in looking into slingshots at the ripe old age of 75. So, I find these postings very interesting.

While I appreciate all the state of art equipment and am constantly impressed with what modern shoots are capable off, I really like getting back to the roots of the sport. Rufus Rules!

GP


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Watching a Rufus video got me interested in looking into slingshots at the ripe old age of 75. So, I find these postings very interesting.
> While I appreciate all the state of art equipment and am constantly impressed with what modern shoots are capable off, I really like getting back to the roots of the sport. Rufus Rules!
> GP


Same here. He re-sparked my interest in slingshots


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

How about posting a photo of how the slingshot looks when it is drawn. I am not sure if the bands fold back over the top.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

These are absolutely museum pieces. Totally awesome frames


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic,just some more info to ponder. And yep the left one is another from my friend's collection.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Vic,just some more info to ponder. And yep the left one is another from my friend's collection.


Left one looks authentic, weird that it's in red. Only the first couple hundred had red. It has the carving/smoothing on the bottom that I have on mine. Can't say the same for the one in the right.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Grandpa Pete said:


> How about posting a photo of how the slingshot looks when it is drawn. I am not sure if the bands fold back over the top.


As strange as it seems, this is it.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

rockchunker said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > How about posting a photo of how the slingshot looks when it is drawn. I am not sure if the bands fold back over the top.
> ...


 can you show pictures from all sides? Including the bottom and top. Various different angles?


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Vic, I have been pretty patient with you through this thread, but now for two final thoughts. 1)Hand made slingshots are by nature not exactly the same. 2)One must believe as one sees fit.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe Rufus made something on the line of +7,000 slingshots, I know at least thousands. That is sure his style. Right location. I am sure there are bunches around in that area and beyond. -CD


----------

